# ,  / > Kenwood >   TR9000
TR9000,       ,    ...

----------


## RN3GP

mods.dk        .
http://www.kb2ljj.com/data/kenwood/tr-9000.htm
http://vk4vfx.yolasite.com/kenwood-vhf.php

----------


## RU2FB

Kenwood TR 9000 ...   ,  - .   LOW/HIGH   TONE    1    .

----------


## RU2FB

,      ,   ,   ,        :



    ,    ,  ,  ,    500   ,   .

----------

